# Oil dipstick location



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Just picked up a 68 Lemans w/ a 350 and I am having a hell of a time finding the oil dipstick. Am I missing something here? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Passenger side about mid engine between manifold and block between the 2-3rd spark plug. At least that is where it ought to be.


----------



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. I just checked and I do not see anything. This is an A/C car, so not sure if that matters. The only dip I can find is by the distributer, but that is for the trans.


----------



## Topkat (Sep 9, 2010)

:agree
on my GTO its passenger side slightly fwd of 1/2 way.
its bewten the block and ext manifold.
could it have broken off?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I believe the dip stick holder will be in the same spot but angled toward the front of the engine on an AC car. It has to be there some place as it is attached to the windage try in the oil pan.... Unless someone did some surgery on it and relocated it.


----------



## lewy222 (Apr 17, 2011)

It probably rotted off. It should be on the pass side, like everyone said. It was MIA on my motor when I got it. I can get a picture of the 350 I pulled out of my car to show you where to look if you still cant find it. 

The good news is they reproduce it in stainless now. I picked it up through BOP engineering for $30.


----------



## Chicago Nick (Mar 15, 2011)

Found it! Finally got some light under the A/C and found the tube coming out of the block. It runs under the A/C and comes out right by the top of the wheel well. It looks like part of the A/C lines from overhead. Thanks for the help guys.


----------

